# Looking for mower deck for Craftsman model 917.270923



## Shall (May 1, 2021)

New to this forum - great info. can anyone point me in the right dirrection, my deck, after being repaired a number of times has finaaly given up and need to replace it. My Craftsman is model 917.270923, serial number 062600C007066.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shall, welcome to the forum.

Sears Parts may be able to get a 42" deck for your tractor? They say its on back order. May be wishful thinking on my part. See item #1 in the mower deck section on attached link.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...man-917270923-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts

Also, look on ebay search for a craftsman 42" mower deck Part #532176027 or #176027. They have new and used for sale. Make sure it's the correct part number.


----------



## PosterChas (Apr 8, 2021)

I have used PartsTree.com several times and am happy with them.


----------

